# Texas Rod Show !!!



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

The Texas Rod Show is right around the corner , I am looking forward to meeting some new builders ,learning some new tricks, and checking out everyones work !!!! Who all is coming ? Should be a good time...........DC


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

When and where buddy? Sounds like a good time


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

17th -18th of Feb. in Lake Jackson , It will be a good deal ,I have not been to any gatherings in a long time , when I can make it to any I always leave with new Ideas . Puts the spark back in it for me , gets me fired up to build rods!!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there if I am in town.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

The best rod builders in the World will be there. Manufacturers, distributors, tackle companies, and more will all be there. February 17th and 18th at the Lake Jackson Civic Center. Admission is just $5.
Pat


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Is this open to the general public or just rod builders?


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I will be there as long as I dont get lost on the way from California. Vicki and are are bringing some fun stuff and I hope to do some show and tell while I am there.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Is this open to the general public or just rod builders?


This is open to everyone. There will be some tackle companies there that will probably have some good sales on lures and rods and reels. You may also find a custom rod from one of the builders that you can't live without there will be at least two rod raffles. The World Rod will be raffled off. It was built by rod builders from all over the World. Rods For Soldiers will have a rod and reel combo to raffle off. Should be fun for everyone.
Pat


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Will be there. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I will be there for sure. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Me and Jim Trelikes will be there as well


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im going to try my best to get someone to cover my shifts thst weekend, sounds like a good time


-mac-


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

patfatdaddy said:


> This is open to everyone. There will be some tackle companies there that will probably have some good sales on lures and rods and reels. You may also find a custom rod from one of the builders that you can't live without there will be at least two rod raffles. The World Rod will be raffled off. It was built by rod builders from all over the World. Rods For Soldiers will have a rod and reel combo to raffle off. Should be fun for everyone.
> Pat


The local companies that sell all of the above will be there with deals of their own no doubt. They will all have 2 booth spaces each.

BAAD Marine
Rosscos
Fishing Tackle Unlimited

We have three purple heart recipients who will receive custom rods---and that is just to start. All of the rod presentations will start at 2:00pm on Saturday, February 18th. You guys will really be missing out if you don't stop by.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

If I'm not working I'll be there for sure


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That wke starts my vacation and I had to choose between the Texas Show/ Fishing in Baffin/ICRBE in NCarolina. I'll be fishing, but wish both shows the very best!


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm fending off the war department and plan to be there even if I have to make her some promises I won't like or regret. Just kidding she's telling everyone to leave me alone that weekend. We're going to THE Show.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> That wke starts my vacation and I had to choose between the Texas Show/ Fishing in Baffin/ICRBE in NCarolina. I'll be fishing, but wish both shows the very best!


x2... I'm fishing a tournament that weekend. Hope it goes well. :texasflag


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I have another coach to run my select team practices that weekend...I'm crossing my fingers!!!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I land in the states Feb 16th. The kids don't have to be in school until the 22nd, so I am trying to convince the misses to load up for a road trip. I think it is about 8 hrs. But I told her we could spend the rest of the weekend in Houston or Galveston. You know, you got to give to get. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

FTU and TRB will be there with 3 booths total! We still have quite a few G Loomis blanks left over, so we are going to bring them on the show and clear 'em out! We will also have other goodies!

If you are wanting to get into rod building, swing by the Texas Rod Builders booth to get our line up of free training this year at our facilities. We feature Basic Rod Building workshops, plus more advanced training on crosswraps, weaves, marbling, micro guides and spiral wraps, epoxy seminars, fly rods seminars, and custom grips.

We are also going to setup a casting contest outside in the parking lot. We will have competions for both accuracy and distance. We want to keep the distance competion to only rods that you would fish with, no longer than 7'. I am still working on the rules and what prizes we can offer for the winners. Anyone can enter, should be a lot of fun!!
Drop by and see us!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Terrynj said:


> We are also going to setup a casting contest outside in the parking lot. We will have competions for both accuracy and distance. We want to keep the distance competion to only rods that you would fish with, no longer than *7'*. I am still working on the rules and what prizes we can offer for the winners. Anyone can enter, should be a lot of fun!!
> Drop by and see us!


Man...That bites. I just built a 7'10" 944 for frogging. I went out and threw it with a Spro. When I pulled it back in, it had a note on it that said return to sender, no stamp!:mpd:


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> Man...That bites. I just built a 7'10" 944 for frogging. I went out and threw it with a Spro. When I pulled it back in, it had a note on it that said return to sender, no stamp!:mpd:


haha...the issue is you start getting into the long rod surf rod chunkers that really is a whole different matter. i am planning on everyone using the same weigth, 5/8 oz...I guess that would keep things limited. let me know everyone's thoughts. i want this to be a contest between builders to give the winner bragging rights for his setup, so i want to keep it consistent between everyone without having 15 categories...I am thinking, casting, spinning, 5/8's oz...any line. The 7' limit is because of the limited space in the parking lot and allowing for breakoffs....

Chime in with your thoughts...lets make it fun and fair. Like I said before, I dont want to see something conjured up just for this, I want it to be somethng you would build for a customer to fish with using a factory reel.

Terry


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I guess my 14' spiral wrapped micro guide rod is out of the question. It would probably hit the Police Department buuilding next door.
Pat


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Terrynj said:


> haha...the issue is you start getting into the long rod surf rod chunkers that really is a whole different matter. i am planning on everyone using the same weigth, 5/8 oz...I guess that would keep things limited. let me know everyone's thoughts. i want this to be a contest between builders to give the winner bragging rights for his setup, so i want to keep it consistent between everyone without having 15 categories...I am thinking, casting, spinning, 5/8's oz...any line. The 7' limit is because of the limited space in the parking lot and allowing for breakoffs....
> 
> Chime in with your thoughts...lets make it fun and fair. Like I said before, I dont want to see something conjured up just for this, I want it to be somethng you would build for a customer to fish with using a factory reel.
> 
> Terry


I build 10 ft surface iron jig sticks for customers all the time, but I aint paying to ship one to Texas for a casting contest, 7 ft works just fine for me


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> haha...the issue is you start getting into the long rod surf rod chunkers that really is a whole different matter. i am planning on everyone using the same weigth, 5/8 oz...I guess that would keep things limited. let me know everyone's thoughts. i want this to be a contest between builders to give the winner bragging rights for his setup, so i want to keep it consistent between everyone without having 15 categories...I am thinking, casting, spinning, 5/8's oz...any line. The 7' limit is because of the limited space in the parking lot and allowing for breakoffs....
> 
> Chime in with your thoughts...lets make it fun and fair. Like I said before, I dont want to see something conjured up just for this, I want it to be somethng you would build for a customer to fish with using a factory reel.
> 
> Terry


Terry ,Sounds great man !!!!! I look forward to seeing you guys up there. How bout a Fly Casting Division in the contest ??? ............................DC


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> Terry ,Sounds great man !!!!! I look forward to seeing you guys up there. How bout a Fly Casting Division in the contest ??? ............................DC


Hey David! Good idea, but I would need help to run that much...you want to help?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hey terry need a tip for my longhorn rod! i didn't break it customer took the tip off on a cast. rod not broken tip just went bye bye. just might make the show to come and see debbie!! will she be there?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

capt. david said:


> hey terry need a tip for my longhorn rod! i didn't break it customer took the tip off on a cast. rod not broken tip just went bye bye. just might make the show to come and see debbie!! will she be there?


David! Wasssssuup! How ya doing? 
Sure, just get the rod to me and I'll get it done! You need a new rod anyway....that rod is about 5 years old now!
Don't know if Deb is going yet, just come see us at home, and go to the show anyway
c ya


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> Hey David! Good idea, but I would need help to run that much...you want to help?


Terry , no problem !!! I will have a few ppl that can help you out.................DC


----------

